# nothing on scan, hcg rising



## hopefuls:) (Jun 22, 2012)

Well almost over this horrific first cycle.

I bled on my 30th birthday, ended up.in a and e next day, long story short my hcgwas 132 at 5 weeks, and today they saw nothing on scan bit hcg rose to 148. So it could be ectopic, I can help clutching at last hope of it being viable.

If I was a poor responder to drugs, was this why I got low hcg? Got o go for more bloods sunday, and go from there.if ectopic they may want me to take a toxic drug, or may lose a tube.

My poor oh has gone to work, he had a cry..think he should come home sick. Any advice ? X


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Hopeful,

I am really sorry you are going through this, but in my opinion it isn't looking good for you 

I don't want to make you feel any worse then what you already do, but those HCG levels are very, very low.  Also they are not doubling, so an ectopic should not be ruled out.

Also your response to drugs would not effect HCG.  HCG is produced when the embryo implants.  My HCG levels at 5 weeks were 10,000 although I started to miscarry a week later.

I really think your OH should come home from work.  It is a worrying time and you should be looking after each other.

I really hope I am proved wrong.



Stacey
X


----------



## hopefuls:) (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks stacey I got a telling off by oh for clutching,I know you are both right, am now scared of the ectopic Xx


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello hopeful, 
I really feel for you, i went through this exact ordeal in December, including clinging on to the hope it may be viable. we also get confusing info from the docs at the early pregnancy unit because they couldn't undrrstand that there couldn't be a mistake in the dates.

However i'm afraid at 5 weeks your pregnancy can't be viable, but you can take hope from the fact that you did manage implantation so if you have another round you stand a very good chance of getting pg again. Its just really unlucky this one ssettled in the wrong place.

I waited until 8w before having the methotrexate as i was scared by all the horror stories but it was no trouble at all, nothing compared to the emotional upset and fear.

Im here if you need a sounding board or info on the mtx.
Dx


----------



## hopefuls:) (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks so much Dixie Xx

How long was it before you could try again? I'm slowly getting my head around it. Just have to deal with the waiting for tests to give me confirmation.  I'm sorry you have been thrpigh this too hun Xx will you be trying again? Xx what's the deal with the toxic metatrex or what ever it is? Xx


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

How long you need to wait depends on whether you have one or two MTX injections. I read some conflicting info but the consensus is that you need to wait 3 months after one injection or 6 months after two. They decide whether you need a second by monitoring your hCG.

The MTX stops rapid cell division, like an embryo, by stripping your body of folate. You need to allow plenty of time for the MTX to get out of your system and build up your level of folate again otherwise you risk birth defects. It sounds like a lifetime to wait, but it's worth it to make sure your next pregnancy is healthy.
Because the MTX is used to treat psoriasis and cancer over long periods it comes with scary tales of side effects like hair loss, bleeding gums etc, but I gather a short exposure doesn't cause much trouble. I did feel tired for a while, but it was probably just exhaustion after going to the hospital every couple of days (a 90 mile round trip!)

Are you being monitored at the minute? Are you going to wait to see if things resolve naturally or go for the MTX? We waited until 8w for a natural mc, initially because I was still hoping for a miracle then because I was scared of the MTX, but in the end the docs suggested waiting any longer would put my tube in danger. Those few weeks are the hardest to cope with because you are grieving your loss and worrying about the future at the same time. I hope things can be sorted out for you soon.

We were lucky to have two snow babies so we started DR for FET cycle in March, 3 months after MTX. Unfortunately that didn't work out either so we're waiting for our next full cycle.
Are you thinking of trying again?


----------



## hopefuls:) (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow you know your stuff! Thanks for the info,if its confirmed as ectopic I think I would like to wait naturally for a while, did it take long once you had the mtx? Did you have one or two jabs? It's awful its like being in limbo, I have done a lot of crying and thinking and saying I wobt ever do this tx again, but I know I will do tx again and I actually want to start again straightaway although ibclealry can't.
It's awful feeling like i want to stop grieving and move on, but I can't as i haven't properly miscarried yet, so am stuck. My life was mapped out, no more fitness tests at work etc, that's all change..and the worst thing, people started gossiping already about me being pregnant. Horrific, I will shoot them down if anyone dares to intrude. It's one of those jobs where you aren't allowed a private life.

I read your sad news its so awful, I'm sorry you haven't got there yet hun, I can now say i know how you feel. Although I bet it doesnt get any easier. When's your next full cycle? I was a poor responder on the lp so hope they try me on sp with stronger drugs.  Thanks so much for sending a message its a great help Xx


----------



## hopefuls:) (Jun 22, 2012)

By the way, I just read that back , I didn't just want a baby to get out of fitness tests!


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Ha ha, i didn't think that would be the only reason!

I only had one injection and started bleeding two weeks later. i also had people at work making comments about me poss being pregnant. i thought that was really insensitive because they must have realised things weren't going well. some people just don't think before they speak, and its especially hard when you're in that limbo.

Between my pul and normal failed cycle the first was by far the hardest, so in a way it does get easier, although never easy. so if you can make it through the next few weeks then you are strong enough to get through almost anything ttc can throw at you. I'm really glad you are looking towards your next treatment.


----------



## hopefuls:) (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks Dixie chick yes you are right, this will only make is stronger.  Had my hcg again today and it dropped to 84 so they don't think its ectopic,or if it was, resolved itself. So i go for scan on the morning to be told yet again there's nothing on the screen.jist going through the motions now, its getting a bit easier now I haven't got that false hope, its become quite final and am accepting it. My oh is taking it hard too but we have each other to cry on, we will all have our bfps, im sure of it. If all goes well and I can sort my body out, we may be taking tx again around October I reckon. Dreaded work on Tuesday oh wurrrr  Xx


----------



## hopefuls:) (Jun 22, 2012)

And yes people can be insensitive which makes my blood boil Xx


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Im glad everything is sorting itself out. i know its not the bfp you were after but at least you won't have any lasting effects or need to wait because of mtx.

Good luck with your tx in October, and good luck at work tomorrow too!


----------



## hopefuls:) (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks hun, will maybe see you on next board Xx


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

If we don't meet beforehand I'll see you on the parenting boards next year


----------



## hopefuls:) (Jun 22, 2012)

Deal!!  Xx


----------

